# Worried about the Future?



## Sh0nn0n (Aug 31, 2009)

Are any of your worried that this is something that may affect the rest of your life? 

I just can't help but think that like my life is always going to be like this and i am never going to have to the chance to be my true self around people. I know there is treatment for this, but can it ever truly go away and not make you feel this way all the time.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

I constantly worry about my future. Seeing that SA has such a huge effect on my life, I know things really won't be the same as a "normal" person. 

I think the important thing is to always keep positive. If you think that you'll always be dealing with the worst of your problems, you'll probably end up feeling depressed and stressed out. Just try to remind yourself that you ARE working to make things better and that you don't want things to stay this way. I find it helps a lot.


----------



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I always worry about the future, especially since I'm a junior in high school and will be going to college soon. It's scary not to know what life's going to be like, I just hope college will be better. Lately I've been actively trying to work through my anxiety, like going out of my comfort zone. I'm going to my first job today, terrified!, but hopefully it will help me learn to be more comfortable around people. You determine the way your life will play out, not your anxiety.


----------



## Sh0nn0n (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah i know what you mean. High school can be the worse, im a senior and im barely gradating but i did an attendance appeal, just go to school and youll be good haha. And my current job is working in a store and i have to talk to people all day and sell things, which is really hard.

Next year im just going to community college and kinda hoping for like a fresh start and make a new impression on people rather than being the quiet person.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

My SA makes me worry about the future tons! I have to plan ahead always... I need to know what I am doing and where it is going to get me. I do not like to not know its my controll... I am worried that I will not find Mr. Right... or I will not get a good job or I will never travel... Always about money always... I am working on not thinking about this so much!


----------



## Jaz (Jun 13, 2010)

I am sooooo scared about the future. I am going to be a senior now and i don't know what I'm going to do for the rest of my life... I mean who's going to hire a super self-conscious, shy girl??? I also don't know how I'm going find a boyfriend or make new friends, because I'm leaving this stupid town for college... but i don't want to be alone.


----------



## freakzilla (May 24, 2010)

Just being negative about my future has had a negative impact on my future. Its a self-fulfilling prophecy, try to be positive, yes I know its not that simple but all we can do is try.

It applies to everyone on this thread, including me.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

When I was in highschool I always worried that I wouldn't be able to function in the 'real world' like others once I graduated.....and the sad truth is that the worrying was warranted. I haven't accomplished anything. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## portrait (Sep 8, 2009)

I think about the future every single day and it scares the crap out of me. I'm mostly scared that I won't get into college... there's just so much pressure. I'm worried that I'll be alone for the rest of my life because of SA. I wish I could just look into the future...


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Actually I don't. I'm looking forward to it. I just have this feeling that things can only get better from here on out. I mean it can't get any worse right?


----------



## Kay T (Jun 7, 2010)

Yup, I keep thinking myself in the future as a sore loser whenever I go to high school's reunion parties. I imagine everyone would gather together, gossip about the good ol' days while I sulk in the corner of the room. Oh the nightmare. Then there is college, with peer pressure and studies, I'm thinking already about the possibility of transferring to community college. At least there they would leave me alone. Anyhow, I keep being trapped in this fear, especially of myself. I have been working hard on my appearance these days, hoping it would mask my insecurities, but trust me it's harder than it sounds. 

I hate my life.><


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

everyday. =[


but i was thinking about becoming more confidant & outgoing when i reach college because i've noticed that i've been improving my SA condition little by little.


----------



## Music Fan (Apr 4, 2010)

*I am afraid of loneliness...*

I am afraid to spend the rest of my teenage years in Loneliness.....with no friends.....no girlfriend


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Not at all, for I am going to rule the world!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Oh yes. I'm finding everyday tasks more and more difficult as I get older. So if I think I'm bad now... :|


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

MichaelWesten said:


> Worrying gets you nowhere. Instead of worrying about the future, why not spend that time in the present working on how you can make your life better?


There seems to be a large cultural phenom surrounding the idea of becoming present. The fact is however, that there is only the present, and everyone who projects their mental images in the future are still doing so in the present.

When you are present ask yourself who/what you are. You may find out that you are not your thoughts about the future, the past, or the present, nor are you your fear, they may be there, but they are not you.

If it comforts the original poster, I knew someone who took about 5 years to leave community college and another 2 years to graduate at a university. He ended up finding a job and is holding his own now financially. I also read a book about a lady who was sent to a psychiatric ward for schizophrenia for a large part of her life, she ended up getting her PHD later in her life.


----------



## Listen (Jan 9, 2009)

Saekon said:


> Not at all, for I am going to rule the world!


 That's my plan.

I figured out yesterday what I want to do after high school. I'm going to have to work hard and my anxiety's going to be there to push me down and the panic attacks or near-panic attacks are going to make me feel like nothing but it's going to be worth it in the long run. I want to be a vet tech and I want to go to school in Ireland. I'm going to apply to a community college near it, hopefully get in, and hopefully transfer to the school after. The vet tech school is in the second-largest city in Ireland (the other school is in a town by it) but I'm going to bring my dog, who I got from the no-kill shelter I volunteer for, even though he'll have to be quarinteened (sp).

Why so far away? I don't want to stay in my town. It's around 120,000 people but, in my part of town, you go to one of two elementary schools, the same middle school, and the same high school; last year, my sophomore year, I was in Algebra with a girl I was in third grade with (which is when I first moved here). It's good that I've grown up with these people, in some cases, but, in other cases, it's hard. Why Ireland? If I don't get into the community college in Ireland, I'll end up in a small country town (because I feel most at home in one) and more than likely near family, since most of them live in a town like that. I know how I am and I know I'd be dependent on them. In Ireland, it'll just be me and my dog and I need that. I need to be on my own and know that I can survive without depending on someone.

Of course, I'm not going to be stupid. I'll be smart when I go. Maybe see if my doctor will prescribe me "emergency meds" or something; if my anxiety still acts up by then.

Sorry that was all lengthy and rambly.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah - I'm not looking forward to the future not one bit. Sometimes hope 2012 will happen haha :b. It is my strongest belief that I'll probably be living a life mostly in solitude as I pretty much say nothing to anyone nowadays and pathetic at holding up a conversation. Ponderage.


----------



## SYMPATHY (Jun 2, 2010)

all the time.
most people just think im am really negative but they have no idea what its like. i doubt i am going to have any friends or relashionships when i am older, working is probably the only thing which will keep me going.
all this rubbish about having a new start is a load of ****. i hate life.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm afraid that in the future I will live alone & have no friends.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

The future is all I think about 24/7. Where will I be in 10 years. I am in the process of doing alot of things to better myself but I am scared.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

millyxox said:


> I'm afraid that in the future I will live alone & have no friends.


I feel that exact same way. It is a very scary thought to ponder on.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I think that some of you will probably come out of your shells and find direction at university: a lot of my friends did.

I can't say that I did though. I'm in the exact **** place I knew I was going to be at after 10 years. Hasn't been a self-fulfilling prophecy either... I've tried very hard. I'm at a point now, where I'm willing to just accept defeat in mainstream society. I'm looking to just run a different race. In fact, my ambition has risen dramatically to find a peaceful, alternate lifestyle. Something like a nice bit of rural land and permaculture.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

As a little kid I always imagined myself being a crazy cat woman who lived in the middle of a forest by herself.... unfortunately I get closer and closer everyday.  

When I leave my house for college, one of two things will happen: I will either freak out with the load of freedom I 'finally have' and I will end up doing really stupid stuff until I destroy my life, because I'm still in denial that my social anxiety has to do with me. The other alternative is that I will still find excuses to develop to avoid interaction and it will become so severe I will drop out, and isolate myself and live alone forever.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the I am now is the way I'll always be. I'm starting to accept it though. It could much worse.


----------



## WakaxWaka (Jun 17, 2010)

complex said:


> My SA makes me worry about the future tons! I have to plan ahead always... I need to know what I am doing and where it is going to get me. I do not like to not know its my controll... I am worried that I will not find Mr. Right... or I will not get a good job or I will never travel... Always about money always... I am working on not thinking about this so much!


I'm the same .


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm worried about it, but I'm trying to keep an optimistic outlook on it. It can be hard though, and depressing too. I mean, I really don't want to spend the next 60 years with SA. I don't think anyone does.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

SYMPATHY said:


> all the time.
> most people just think im am really negative but they have no idea what its like. i doubt i am going to have any friends or relashionships when i am older, working is probably the only thing which will keep me going.
> all this rubbish about having a new start is a load of ****. i hate life.


^ This. The whole "oh once you get there you'll make friends immediately and all that worrying will be for nothing" naive response from specialists and family members :roll


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

CeilingStarer said:


> I think that some of you will probably come out of your shells .


I truly hope so.. I used to worry about the future and I still do. I'm pretty much exactly where I figured I would be. :blank


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I worry about the future all the time. I am 17 but feel like a 12 year old. I look in the mirror and cant believe that's me. My mom keep buging me about going to college. I dont want to go to college. Every one expects more of me. All I want to do is be locked in the dark in my closet, safe were nothing can get me.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm worrying about what will happen to me in the future.I'm 22 now and still had no job,never in relationships before and cannot do anything for myself.I'm worried i'll be the same for the rest of my life.Sometimes i wish my life will be shorter because the longer i live the longer i had to be alone after my parents died.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

The future?
I have no future.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

SOME said:


> I worry about the future all the time. I am 17 but feel like a 12 year old. I look in the mirror and cant believe that's me. My mom keep buging me about going to college. I dont want to go to college. Every one expects more of me. All I want to do is be locked in the dark in my closet, safe were nothing can get me.


Exactly.
I'm terrified of the future. I have little ambition, can barely interact with most people, and am struggling with depression. I feel like the few dreams I have are very unrealistic. I just don't see my life turning out very well. But, I've suprised myself many times in the past, so maybe I can get myself out of all this soon.


----------



## naataliee (Apr 2, 2010)

The future is one of my main worries. I'm scared I am going to be a failure. I'm also scared I am going to always be alone.


----------



## Tohru (Aug 12, 2010)

I am. This upcoming school year I'm going to highschool. I'm scared. I feel so alone in what i am going through and I wonderwhats going to happen.


----------



## shygirl2ne1 (May 30, 2010)

Yes i am This condition makes me feel like i can never even go to college or achieve my dreams (if i have any) because it takes so much social intercation to get there.


----------

